# Sand spikes for sale



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Used. Aluminum. I have 4. $20 each for the ones that the footer are straight and $15 for the one where the footers are bent. 68 inches tall. Open to reasonable offers. Local area pickup only (Frederick, Md). Willing to meet within reason.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

SpeedRacer said:


> Used. Aluminum. I have 4. $20 each for the ones that the footer are straight and $15 for the one where the footers are bent. 68 inches tall. Open to reasonable offers. Local area pickup only (Frederick, Md). Willing to meet within reason.


Price drop. $15 each for the $20 dollar spikes(straight footer) and $10 each for the $15 spikes (bent footer).


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Moderator please close this thread due to lack of interest. Posting elsewhere. Thank you.


----------

